# Responsible Logging



## Lou Currier (Nov 8, 2016)

so what do you think....an accident waiting to happen or a good way to get some logs?


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 8, 2016)

That's one brave and crafty guy. Is that a harness around his waist? Is he roped in?


----------

